# Charlotte Mecklenburg, NC White GSD, male, ID#A782232



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

BO - ID#A782232

I am an unaltered male, white German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 5 years old and I weigh 84 pounds.

I was picked up in Charlotte.

I have been at the shelter since Jun 05, 2010.

I am available for adoption.
http://www.petharbor.com/get_image.asp?RES=Detail&ID=A782232&LOCATION=CHRL
For more information about this animal, call:
Animal Care & Control, Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department at (704) 336-3786
Ask for information about animal ID number A782232


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

More info I just received:
A777559 – is a stray due out on 6/12 if no owner reclaims (noted may be animal aggressive)

“Beau” A782232 the white male german shepherd we have in open adoption? He is a nice dog, but scared in our kennels and our adoption kennels are overflowing so it would be great if rescue could pull him. 

Age - 4-5 years
Weight – 83.6lbs
Temp - 103.4
Heartworm - negative
Fecal - negative
Exam - Has high temp. possibly due to stress. Review in one day to recheck temp. Dog is jumpy and timid.
Gave 3 yr rabies vaccination
Gave iverhart Max
Microchip


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

HW- !!!! 

Does Echo know about him? Do they have room?


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know, do you know someone with them that you can PM???


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll forward info to Echo


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

One of our rescue volunteers went out to the shelter today and had this to say about this guy:


"He was an owner surrender June 5, they were moving and could not take him, he is house-trained, stayed inside and outside, the shelter gave him all vaccines, he is now neutered, ok with animals, he is really scared and stressed, they took temp at surgery.

He weighs in at 86 lbs, he is HW NEGATIVE, Age is 4-5 years old

He is very scared in the current environment - who wouldn't be if you had a family that loved you (apparently only a convenience) and enjoyed staying inside and outside, then wham you are homeless in a scary place. The worker told me he is sweet."


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

He's been adopted!!! YEAH!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! That is fantastic!!


----------

